# 2014 Singles Thread



## penguin (Dec 30, 2013)

Since the New Year is only hours away now, I thought it was time to move everyone over into the new party room. 

Pull up a chair, grab a drink, and let's get talking. What did you learn from 2013? I'm no longer going settle for crumbs or lower my standards. I'm worth it, and need to remind them of that.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm in! Happily single since 2004


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 30, 2013)

Taking my seat early.

I learnt that I am attractive. As self absorbed as that may sound, I never really believed it before and thought I was being used and abused all the time. But now, I've learned to see myself as attractive, in many ways, and therefore worthy of something genuine.


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2013)

Delighted to announce I can now legally be part of this thread.


----------



## biglynch (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah I better pull up my chair also.The way this year has gone, I may take early sign up on 2015.


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm defintley on this list for 2014 and likely to be on the singles list for awhile.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 30, 2013)

'sup......


----------



## Mishty (Dec 30, 2013)

................................ :blush:


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2013)

Walks in fills up the food table with lots of yummy things

and pulls up a chair 

Hi everyone 


well yes I am here for another year it seems though I am sure without a doubt many of us will leave this thread be it briefly or for good in 2014


What have I learned this year, that sometimes we find out we have unexpected healing to do and we meet people who trigger that within us I am very grateful for those experiences because I am now ready to move forward onto the Magic and Adventure of 2014


----------



## geekgamer01 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Test sits a couple chairs before finally finding the right one*

There we go! I feel I'll be here awhile so I wanted to make sure I had a comfy seat. One thing I learned this year is that while I am single, I am never alone. After all, looking around this thread and 2013's, I see that I am in the company of some pretty awesome people.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 31, 2013)

awwww yeah, party...maybe. I'm literally looking out the door.


----------



## spiritangel (Dec 31, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> awwww yeah, party...maybe. I'm literally looking out the door.



but you know your always welcome here right  after all what thread does not need a little Hozay Magic?


----------



## mimosa (Dec 31, 2013)

*I have made the biggest changes in my life this year. Starting with finally ending my terrible on and off again marriage with a man that was extremely jealous and possessive of me.

I started dating for the first time in 20 years. Although it was nothing serious, I really enjoyed myself. 

I also discovered that I can love and spoil myself. Self-love is a beautiful thing.:wubu:*


----------



## Mckee (Dec 31, 2013)

Still here, constant as the Northern Star.


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm checking in for 2014  (And probably 2015...and 2016...)


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 31, 2013)

*Meditates in a corner*


----------



## Oona (Dec 31, 2013)

2013 had me in an out of the singles thread... I think (hope) this year wont be such a roller coaster. I either want to be all in or all out. 

And if I'm all in, I'll be happy. You, ladies and gentlemen, are great company to have ^.^


----------



## missyj1978 (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm here and that's okay with me. I hope that I feel ready to be able to handle a relationship soon but right now I just cant do it. And honestly I'm happy with just having good friends and making the most out of life


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 31, 2013)

Don't mind me - I'll just be festering in the corner over there.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Dec 31, 2013)

I'll just take a seat right here


----------



## Mathias (Dec 31, 2013)

Still single here.


----------



## firefly (Jan 1, 2014)

*joins the crowd.... again, but hopefully not for long


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 1, 2014)

I honestly can not think of a better more amazing group of people to while away my Singledom with!!!


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 1, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> I honestly can not think of a better more amazing group of people to while away my Singledom with!!!



100% agree!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 1, 2014)

While still single, someone I like has expressed interest in me. Tonight. Perhaps it's alcohol induced, but we shall see.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 1, 2014)

*pulls up a chair*

'sup, guys?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 1, 2014)

*stumbles in drunk, half naked, and wearing a lampshade on head*

Oh, so ya'll moo-oooved the party and di..didn't tell *urp* m-me, huh?!


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 1, 2014)

bmann0413 said:


> *stumbles in drunk, half naked, and wearing a lampshade on head*
> 
> Oh, so ya'll moo-oooved the party and di..didn't tell *urp* m-me, huh?!



LMAOOOOOOO you have no idea how bad I needed that laugh :bow:


----------



## WVMountainrear (Jan 1, 2014)

Since no miracle happened last night, I'm still here too.


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 1, 2014)

Still here as well myself, oh the joys  just hope 2014 brings me someone special


----------



## J34 (Jan 1, 2014)

What else is new here?... besides the year 

Well hoping for a new year, and perhaps meeting someone special. Has been too long.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Jan 2, 2014)

first day of the new year and I'm going to go ahead and step out of here...here's to hoping I don't come back too soon.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Jan 2, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I'm in! Happily single since 2004



Wow, I thought I had a record being single from 2007.

But yeah, here I am! LOL!!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 2, 2014)

*NO shame in being single...it's so much less complicated!!!

and...best of all- I ENJOY my own CoMPANY!!!

:wubu:*


----------



## Jabbauk (Jan 2, 2014)

Room for another?

Is there a multi year discount?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 2, 2014)

Jabbauk said:


> Room for another?
> 
> Is there a multi year discount?



The longer you stay, the better the chair upgrade.


----------



## spiritangel (Jan 2, 2014)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> first day of the new year and I'm going to go ahead and step out of here...here's to hoping I don't come back too soon.



Woo hooo yay Good Luck Mr whoever this lucky person is they are lucky to have you!!!


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 3, 2014)

Signing in. Hopefully i can be with that special lady this year she knows who she is.


----------



## Jabbauk (Jan 3, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> The longer you stay, the better the chair upgrade.



I think I'm due some kind of throne then


----------



## Happenstance (Jan 4, 2014)

Single since November :/ She moved halfway around the world, and apparently I don't deal with distance well.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 4, 2014)

Hey everyone im also gonna take my seat in here *bows* 
in 2013 i learned the only person who can make me happy is myself and i need to concentrate on a few things this year but if i meet a handsome guy whilst doing it who knows


----------



## geekgamer01 (Jan 8, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> The longer you stay, the better the chair upgrade.



I'd just be happy with some cupholders


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 8, 2014)

geekgamer01 said:


> I'd just be happy with some cupholders


Ambitious! I'll take a red Solo cup and mingle. LOL


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 8, 2014)

i am just glad im not only long term singleton....... so do people like being single ??


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 8, 2014)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i am just glad im not only long term singleton....... so do people like being single ??



Sometimes. It definitely has its perks.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 8, 2014)

I like being single. I like living by myself and doing my own thing. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy and appreciate the company of a special someone. I think we all have different definitions of single. To me, I'm single if I'm not married or living with someone in a committed, exclusive relationship. I get the feeling some folks don't consider themselves single if they are dating.



imaginarydiva21 said:


> i am just glad im not only long term singleton....... so do people like being single ??


----------



## Dromond (Jan 8, 2014)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i am just glad im not only long term singleton....... so do people like being single ??



After the collapse of my kinda-sorta marriage, I'm definitely wanting time to be single. I'm not in any hurry, and I definitely don't want to live with anyone for a long time - if ever.


----------



## cinnamitch (Jan 8, 2014)

Single here, and quite happy being that way.


----------



## penguin (Jan 8, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I like being single. I like living by myself and doing my own thing. That doesn't mean I don't enjoy and appreciate the company of a special someone. I think we all have different definitions of single. To me, I'm single if I'm not married or living with someone in a committed, exclusive relationship. I get the feeling some folks don't consider themselves single if they are dating.



To me, there's a big difference between casual dating and being in a relationship. If you consider someone your boyfriend/girlfriend/partner/SO/other label, then you're not single. It doesn't matter if you live with them or not.


----------



## Zoom (Jan 8, 2014)

I've arrived at the conclusion that I'm trapped in the singularity because I post on these things at the start of the year. So I'll just stop posting on these threads.

D'oh!:doh:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jan 9, 2014)

My first time posting in Dimension in a long time....but am part of the singles club.


----------



## DKnight00 (Jan 9, 2014)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i am just glad im not only long term singleton....... so do people like being single ??



As some have said here all ready, it has its perks. Being single gives you a near unlimited amount of freedom to do whatever you want. Not trying to sound selfish here, but time for yourself beyond work/school/ a partner I feel is needed. I like it and don't plan on dating again until I get further along with school... unless another female and I click extremely well together during that time, I'm really not not trying to devote any time for dating at all.

This could all be also dealing with the fact that i just recently got out of a five year relationship, so I can understand how someone whom hasn't been in a relationship for years would yearn for one.


----------



## mimosa (Jan 13, 2014)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i am just glad im not only long term singleton.......* so do people like being single ??*



Two words: HELL YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bow::wubu:

Don't get me wrong, I would like a loving relationship someday. For now, I am enjoying myself. :wubu:


----------



## Ilikedembig12 (Jan 13, 2014)

Not hoping to find anything soon... but yeah, i'm in the singles club xD


----------



## dazz67au (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmmm i find myself as part of the crew for 2014 as well , im going to need a comfy chair though ... maybe a bean bag to settle down in.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 14, 2014)

When I get into a bean bag chair, I can't get out.  lol.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 17, 2014)

how about one of those massage chairs


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 17, 2014)

and in answer to my own question i totally agree with alot of people here im in no hurry but if i do meet someone then who knows


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 17, 2014)

Well....I guess after a year..it didn't work...so...I'm here...and single again. I think I'll pull up a chair - it will probably be awhile.. hehehe


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2014)

-pulls out the giant bean bag and plops down on it- 

what'd I miss?


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2014)

Anyone up for karaoke?! I hope not, since I hate it. lol


----------



## missyj1978 (Jan 19, 2014)

What the hell am I still doing here?! Come on April


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 19, 2014)

*comes in looks around *

Is there room for one more


----------



## hots_towel (Jan 21, 2014)

I have yet to be successful with this dating/girlfriend stuff, but I've definitely learned a lot of "dont's" in the past year haha


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 22, 2014)

Still here and wishing there was yummy treats someplace.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 22, 2014)

I made chocolate chip bar cookies. Would that do?



snuggletiger said:


> Still here and wishing there was yummy treats someplace.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2014)

:bow:

Cats are good company though. 

View attachment 1551469_10151807597922260_912860709_n.jpg


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> :bow:
> 
> Cats are good company though.



Can I be the crazy dog lady at (almost) 30?


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes you can! Haha





Oona said:


> Can I be the crazy dog lady at (almost) 30?


----------



## Oona (Jan 23, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> Yes you can! Haha



Score! I have two dogs already... I'm well on my way!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 23, 2014)

Hiya everyone. It has been a while. I am back and I am single. I am planning on staying this way for a long, long, long while.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 24, 2014)

Welcome back! At least you are in good company.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 24, 2014)

Cookies. I am sold


----------



## BriannaBombshell (Jan 24, 2014)

Mind if I steal a chair here? I am dating the same man over and over and over again so I feel like there might just be something to learn here.
2014 is so my year!


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 24, 2014)

Thank you. thank you.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 24, 2014)

*slides his chair a little closer to the woodstove*


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 24, 2014)

Fuzzy said:


> *slides his chair a little closer to the woodstove*



You can sit in the warm spot if you cook something at the same time


----------



## NewfieGal (Jan 24, 2014)

Surlysomething said:


> :bow:
> 
> Cats are good company though.



Now I just need a case of benadryl and reactine to combat my cat allergies lol can I just do the crazy part and skip the cats ;p


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 25, 2014)

I"m not sure if I ever cooked on a wood stove. I've cooked countless times on a campfire. 

I have this big castiron kettle that I fill will water and place on top of the stove to keep the room from drying out from the heat of the stove.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 28, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> Now I just need a case of benadryl and reactine to combat my cat allergies lol can I just do the crazy part and skip the cats ;p








The starter kit comes with a lifetime supply of antihistamines.


----------



## firefly (Jan 28, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The starter kit comes with a lifetime supply of antihistamines.



Need a starter kit too. Definitely. *bambi eyes* it seems as if I'll be part of this party for several more weeks or months or years....so I've time enough for the kittens!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 28, 2014)

Was tentatively going to leave this thread. Now reclaiming my seat.


----------



## StickMan (Jan 30, 2014)

CarlaSixx said:


> Was tentatively going to leave this thread. Now reclaiming my seat.



You and me both, sister. I just thinking of popping in to let people know I'd gotten a gf when she dumped me.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sure wish I had someone to cuddle with during this cold we're having. lol


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 30, 2014)

firefly said:


> Need a starter kit too. Definitely. *bambi eyes* it seems as if I'll be part of this party for several more weeks or months or years....so I've time enough for the kittens!



I like my cats way better than dating. I think that's why I keep adding them to my house.


----------



## Dromond (Jan 30, 2014)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I like my cats way better than dating. I think that's why I keep adding them to my house.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jan 30, 2014)

If I could, I would.


----------



## Oona (Feb 1, 2014)

-bows out-


----------



## firefly (Feb 2, 2014)

Oona said:


> -bows out-



Lucky you - I hope we don't see you again here


----------



## Oona (Feb 3, 2014)

firefly said:


> Lucky you - I hope we don't see you again here



Thanks! Me too!


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 3, 2014)

Dromond said:


> The starter kit comes with a lifetime supply of antihistamines.



Awww so cute I can already feel my sinuses blocking lol
Better then no company in my advancing years


----------



## largenlovely (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm happily taking my leave from the singles thread  :wubu: as of a couple weeks ago, I am officially taken yay.:wubu:


----------



## NewfieGal (Feb 11, 2014)

Not that I don't enjoy the awesome company here but does anyone else feel like me and wanna get out lol, I know that probably won't happen especially living here but does anyone feel lonely? I feel like all the affectionate and loving parts of me are getting underutilized lol


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 12, 2014)

NewfieGal said:


> Not that I don't enjoy the awesome company here but does anyone else feel like me and wanna get out lol, I know that probably won't happen especially living here but does anyone feel lonely? I feel like all the affectionate and loving parts of me are getting underutilized lol



At times, but then I just take a look at all of the crazy relationships around me and be glad that I'm single for the time being. lol


----------



## x0emnem0x (Feb 13, 2014)

Tomorrow is Valentines Day. And I am single. I thought this was the first year I wouldn't be single during Valentines Day, but I don't care. I don't have to worry about gifts, or plans, or anything, and I can eat all the food I want to myself, and I don't have to share my bed, and I can do what I want.


----------



## penguin (Feb 13, 2014)

I bought some chocolates for my daughter and I to give each other. We both pretended to be surprised by what we got


----------



## jonw3000 (Feb 13, 2014)

What is the male equivalent of crazy cat lady? Crazy yells at kids to get off his lawn guy?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 13, 2014)

jonw3000 said:


> What is the male equivalent of crazy cat lady? Crazy yells at kids to get off his lawn guy?



Don't forget to wear your cardigan whilst yelling...


----------



## jonw3000 (Feb 13, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Don't forget to wear your cardigan whilst yelling...



::adds cardigan to shopping list::


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 13, 2014)

jonw3000 said:


> ::adds cardigan to shopping list::



I demand pics


----------



## Dromond (Feb 14, 2014)

I thought about being depressed because this is my first post-breakup Valentine's Day. Then I thought that would be a waste of a good funk, so I'm going to spend my depression on something else and be happy today for all those people who are happy in a relationship.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 14, 2014)

The body has 206 bones, but when I'm with you - I have 207.


----------



## J34 (Feb 14, 2014)

penguin said:


> I bought some chocolates for my daughter and I to give each other. We both pretended to be surprised by what we got



Aww how nice... my mom does the same to me as well :doh: . Though one of these days, that might change


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 30, 2014)

Back again. My choice. Is still shit.


----------



## NewfieGal (Apr 30, 2014)

Wow I haven't seen this thread in a while thought I was here all by myself lol


----------



## lucca23v2 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nope. I am here. I am single. I have been single for a very long time. Depending on your definition of single. I have dated on and off throughout the years, with relationships of a year or less, but nothing really serious since probably 2002 or 2003. I think I am enjoying being single a bit too much.

But yes, I am in here too...lol


----------



## bmann0413 (May 3, 2014)

And me. I set up a tent, I've been in here so long. lol


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 4, 2014)

I'm still technically here, but have my bags packed in case. Lol.


----------



## largenlovely (May 6, 2014)

oh yeah, I forgot to mention I'm back


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 6, 2014)

*aww the *SINGLE THREAD* I love it here!!!
I sincerely love single, being with me and my dog, and having things the way I want....I have friends for the rest!!!

YEAH SINGLES :wubu:*


----------



## lucca23v2 (May 6, 2014)

Busily building a home formyself in here. i don't see myself leaving here anytime soon. 

I think I enjoy being single a bit too much.


----------



## Piink (May 19, 2014)

Looks like I'll be rejoining the party this year.


----------



## dharmabean (May 19, 2014)

I've been in this party for about 4 months officially now. Completely content being here.


----------



## Piink (May 19, 2014)

I think I'll be content with staying this way for a while. I've already noticed a change in myself, and I'm pretty happy about it.


----------



## spiritangel (May 20, 2014)

I have been in this party for a few years now  and I am quite happy to have such amazing company


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2014)

Am I still single? Yes. It's just that for awhile now it's gone like this:

"I'm single. Oh wait. WAIT!   " And then I say never mind.


----------



## pinklipsandfathips (May 23, 2014)

I have been single for 14 yrs!  It's not so bad.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 23, 2014)

Still got my bags packed and waiting at the door  
Technically single, but would rather get this sorted into something more.


----------



## penguin (May 24, 2014)

I'm going to curl up in the corner for a while with some wine and cheesecake.


----------



## mimosa (May 25, 2014)

*Officially divorced and I am delighted!:happy:
I went on super speed dating for a while. I had a lot of fun. But now I need a little break from dating. I think it's good and healthy to take care of myself.

I gotta be good and true to myself.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIfTPSkT18&list=FLpcTeH-aVcuQGef0cGFmr1w&feature=share&index=1*


----------



## And c (May 25, 2014)

so glad for you mimosa x


----------



## mimosa (May 29, 2014)

And c said:


> so glad for you mimosa x



Thanks C.


----------



## loopytheone (May 30, 2014)

I think I'll order a pizza and just wait here for a while!


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 30, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I think I'll order a pizza and just wait here for a while!



Aww  This is news to me.


----------



## spiritangel (May 30, 2014)

penguin said:


> I'm going to curl up in the corner for a while with some wine and cheesecake.





loopytheone said:


> I think I'll order a pizza and just wait here for a while!




Hmm Pizza, cheesecake, alcomahol yep think its time for a singles thread party 




mimosa said:


> *Officially divorced and I am delighted!:happy:
> I went on super speed dating for a while. I had a lot of fun. But now I need a little break from dating. I think it's good and healthy to take care of myself.
> 
> I gotta be good and true to myself.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmIfTPSkT18&list=FLpcTeH-aVcuQGef0cGFmr1w&feature=share&index=1*




Congrats Mimi bet that is a weight lifted off your beautiful shoulders


----------



## firefly (May 31, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Hmm Pizza, cheesecake, alcomahol yep think its time for a singles thread party
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I`d like to join the pizzaparty. Am I allowed if I spend the icecream?


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 1, 2014)

firefly said:


> I`d like to join the pizzaparty. Am I allowed if I spend the icecream?



You would be most welcome 

so what movie are we watching? or is it just a GoT marathon?


----------



## MRdobolina (Jun 6, 2014)

just when i thought i was out ... i get pulled back in


----------



## mimosa (Jul 7, 2014)

*I want a boyfriend (or two). But the handcuffs are not working properly. So they keep getting away. LOL :batting:*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 7, 2014)

mimosa said:


> *I want a boyfriend (or two). But the handcuffs are not working properly. So they keep getting away. LOL :batting:*



hehehhe Mimi hugs

am sure one will stay without the handcuffs at some point 


I feel like I am a foot in this thread and one out of it so guess that means I am still here


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 7, 2014)

Single, but crushing on someone I should have met seven years ago. I won't see her for a few months, but I have high hopes. For now, I have to develop my mind, body, and spirit.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 9, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> hehehhe Mimi hugs
> 
> am sure one will stay without the handcuffs at some point
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the hug and encouragement, Amanda. :kiss2: 
I say dance with those feet, lady. No matter what, enjoy! Hugs right back to you. 


Jon Blaze said:


> Single, but crushing on someone I should have met seven years ago. I won't see her for a few months, but I have high hopes. *For now, I have to develop my mind, body, and spirit.*



I totally agree with you on that subject. Love is also about loving and caring about oneself too. The bible says: Love your neighbor as you love yourself. So if you don't love yourself, how in the heck are ya gonna love your neighbor? I wish you lots of sweet luck on you and your lovely crush, Jon. :happy:


----------



## And c (Jul 15, 2014)

Wise words Mimi and you definitely don't need handcuffs to get a boyfriend xx


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2014)

*wakes up*

*looks around*

*waves to everybody in the thread*

*yawns*

*goes back to sleep in the chair*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 17, 2014)

Dromond said:


> *wakes up*
> 
> *looks around*
> 
> ...




Goes and sits on Dro's lap that ought to wake your sleepy self up Mr 



Snoozing in the Singles thread

whatever happened to our fun Party People????


Gets up and turns the music on


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm still here. 
Drunk, and playing Flip Cup in the corner.


----------



## mimosa (Jul 18, 2014)

And c said:


> Wise words Mimi and you definitely don't need handcuffs to get a boyfriend xx



Thanks, And c.  *hugs*:happy:


----------



## Saisha (Jul 18, 2014)

Tossing my ol' bag of bones into the ring :doh:


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm still very much in the singles thread. I've been feeling lonely lately though and wish I could meet someone. but not lonely enough to start up a pof profile lol


----------



## mimosa (Jul 19, 2014)

*Y'all stop being depressed and touch my magical boobies. They have healing powers! 

NOOOOO!!! I kid, I kid!

My real advice:

Get out there, flirt and have fun with other single people! 

*Flirts with the whole thread* "Hey, how you doin'?" :batting::batting::batting::kiss2:*


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 20, 2014)

Still here and will probably be till I die but as always at least the company is good... Anyone feel like dancing I feel like having a stomp or two


----------



## mimosa (Jul 22, 2014)

*I have been close a couple of times this year to leaving this thread. Some men scare me off when they get jealous and possessive. It's scary when someone says : "Eres Mia, Mia, Mia, Mia!" :blink::doh: (Spanish for "You are Mine, Mine, Mine.") NO LIKEY.  I think we should order a pizza. I will be here a while. :eat2:*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 23, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Tossing my ol' bag of bones into the ring :




Old surely not that old.....




CarlaSixx said:


> I'm still here.
> Drunk, and playing Flip Cup in the corner.



awww come join the party beautiful you know you want to 



largenlovely said:


> I'm still very much in the singles thread. I've been feeling lonely lately though and wish I could meet someone. but not lonely enough to start up a pof profile lol



its like that somedays but hey you have the best company here so you know maybe we need to set up some goody exchanges or some such to liven things up



mimosa said:


> *Y'all stop being depressed and touch my magical boobies. They have healing powers!
> 
> NOOOOO!!! I kid, I kid!
> 
> ...



(does best Joey Impersonation) Hey How you doin'

lol Magic boobs Hugs Mimi you rock



NewfieGal said:


> Still here and will probably be till I die but as always at least the company is good... Anyone feel like dancing I feel like having a stomp or two



Newfie you are too beautiful and amazing to be left here as a lifelong Member!!!! Sometimes after the drought we get the rain and then we get something rare a double rainbow I think you will find yours when you least expect it.



mimosa said:


> *I have been close a couple of times this year to leaving this thread. Some men scare me off when they get jealous and possessive. It's scary when someone says : "Eres Mia, Mia, Mia, Mia!" :blink::doh: (Spanish for "You are Mine, Mine, Mine.") NO LIKEY.  I think we should order a pizza. I will be here a while. :eat2:*



Oh wow, see I love the Idea of being someones as such but not to the point I cant have friends or my own space and life I am so not that 24/7 no one else kind of relationship person.

I need my space and guessing after all you have been through so do you Miss Mimi

keep flirting and having fun

and Hell yes we can order Pizza and anything else we want!!!


Puts on the Music and says ok so who is gonna teach me to dance I am hopeless


----------



## Saisha (Jul 23, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Puts on the Music and says ok so who is gonna teach me to dance I am hopeless



Here's your first dance lesson 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4moPhSeDWFI[/ame]


----------



## NewfieGal (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks for the inspiring words angel but if I continue to live here I will be alone forever but it's not so bad there are many things worse in this life to worry about then being alone but thanks 



QUOTEspiritangel


Newfie you are too beautiful and amazing to be left here as a lifelong Member!!!! Sometimes after the drought we get the rain and then we get something rare a double rainbow I think you will find yours when you least expect it.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm still here. Have I left? Not really. Will I leave? No idea. Do I have snacks? ALWAYS. lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 24, 2014)

i still gotta catch up on my last one before i start any new ones lol

i'm feeling better today though. it just hit me for a minute i suppose but yeah, there's always great company around these parts 



spiritangel said:


> its like that somedays but hey you have the best company here so you know maybe we need to set up some goody exchanges or some such to liven things up


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 24, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Here's your first dance lesson



hahahha if only I was as good a dancer as Mr Bean Love that guy



NewfieGal said:


> Thanks for the inspiring words angel but if I continue to live here I will be alone forever but it's not so bad there are many things worse in this life to worry about then being alone but thanks



well you may move one day or someone special may move in to your area nothing is ever truly hopeless though I do get the 
location thing as that is one of my problems in meeting someone.




bmann0413 said:


> I'm still here. Have I left? Not really. Will I leave? No idea. Do I have snacks? ALWAYS. lol



Tickles Lloyd and steals some snacks 



largenlovely said:


> i still gotta catch up on my last one before i start any new ones lol
> 
> i'm feeling better today though. it just hit me for a minute i suppose but yeah, there's always great company around these parts



Hmmm We def need to put our troubles aside and party hard 

oh how I wish we all lived a bit closer

think us girls could do with a sappy movie, girly pamper night


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 24, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Tickles Lloyd and steals some snacks



Nooooooo, not my snacks! It's the only thing I have to fill the vooooooooid! 

On another note, I tried asking out a girl today. Didn't really work out too well. Maybe I shouldn't have done it while her parents were right there? lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Hmmm We def need to put our troubles aside and party hard
> 
> oh how I wish we all lived a bit closer
> 
> think us girls could do with a sappy movie, girly pamper night



I need more of this in my life lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 25, 2014)

what's the deal? I have a profile on bbwdatefinder and so i logged in to see what's been going on there and i see the list of men who must have clicked that they wanted to meet me. i go to their profiles and then it says in their interest that they prefer petite women. wtf??


----------



## mimosa (Jul 25, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> (does best Joey Impersonation) Hey How you doin'
> 
> lol Magic boobs Hugs Mimi you rock
> 
> ...


*You are a sweetie pie, Amanda. Also a rainbow in this thread. Sending lots of hugs back! :wubu:
Yes, I agree with you! I need my space. I was in a relationship like that. I am SO HAPPY it ended. For some people (like me), freedom is a beautiful thing. Let's have a pizza party. Does anyone here also like pineapple on the pizza?:eat2:*


----------



## spiritangel (Jul 25, 2014)

mimosa said:


> *You are a sweetie pie, Amanda. Also a rainbow in this thread. Sending lots of hugs back! :wubu:
> Yes, I agree with you! I need my space. I was in a relationship like that. I am SO HAPPY it ended. For some people (like me), freedom is a beautiful thing. Let's have a pizza party. Does anyone here also like pineapple on the pizza?:eat2:*



I love pineapple and anchovies and olives and well loads of yummy thing on my Pizza

Maybe so we need to get variety as well as some fully loaded type ones 


awww huggles your so sweet Mimi. I have never believed a relationship is about controlling someone else or living in each others pockets as such its healthy to have your own stuff as well as together things


----------



## Saisha (Jul 25, 2014)

Hawaiian pizza lover here - Canadian bacon & pineapple :bow: Then of course, a good pepperoni pizza would not be ignored nor would a pesto pizza  My favorite sandwich in growing up was ketchup and cheese and I adore tomatoes so it's all good  (cept hold the olives & anchovies)


----------



## Gordi (Jul 25, 2014)

Joining the party in the singles thread... 

I like Hawaiian pizza also.....and also tropical drinks..

Coconut Run and pineapple juice with lots of ice to share.. (_) (_) (_) (_)..:eat2:


----------



## MRdobolina (Jul 25, 2014)

id rep for the hawaiian pizza love but it wont let me


----------



## testing1236 (Jul 29, 2014)

After 9 years, and so suddenly, reporting in to this thread. 29M, looking for friends, if anyone wants to do some casual PMing, or something


----------



## mimosa (Aug 21, 2014)

*Do you have to be like a romantic James Bond to get out of this place? 
It's tricky. First guys want to move too fast. They expect me to be on board the love train. Fall madly and deeply in love like a crazy person. NOPE!
One day, I tried to tell someone I liked them too soon. FAIL! DO NOT PASS GO. Do not collect $200. :huh:
So who wants to share a hot fudge sundae and cuddle?* 

View attachment YUMMY.jpeg


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 27, 2014)

Fell through before it even happened. Ignored, negative post about being hurt, then I have a dream that feels like a prophetic warning. I guess I take relationships far more serious than a lot of people. But it's good I can at least tell myself for now that if she's interested: She would be talking to me.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 27, 2014)

mimosa said:


> *Do you have to be like a romantic James Bond to get out of this place?
> It's tricky. First guys want to move too fast. They expect me to be on board the love train. Fall madly and deeply in love like a crazy person. NOPE!
> One day, I tried to tell someone I liked them too soon. FAIL! DO NOT PASS GO. Do not collect $200. :huh:
> So who wants to share a hot fudge sundae and cuddle?*



Yes. :smitten:


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 29, 2014)

For some reason, I read this and immediately thought of this thread. 

Just something to keep in mind, ladies.


----------



## mimosa (Aug 29, 2014)

Mathias said:


> Yes. :smitten:



*Yay! And we should watch Ponyo!* 

View attachment ponyo4.jpg


----------



## supersizebbw (Sep 26, 2014)

Still here


----------



## Jon Blaze (Sep 30, 2014)

Just finished a second date with someone I'm really into. I had a really stressful day at work, but I'm in great spirits now. :happy:


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 1, 2014)

mimosa said:


> *Yay! And we should watch Ponyo!*



Hell yes Ponyo is so damn cute



Jon Blaze said:


> Just finished a second date with someone I'm really into. I had a really stressful day at work, but I'm in great spirits now. :happy:



So very Happy for you


Am thinking it must be party time in this thread as I turn 40 in 15 days!!!


So we def need to amp up this thread and party (help me feel less invisible  )


----------



## mimosa (Oct 1, 2014)

spiritangel said:


> Hell yes Ponyo is so damn cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Bringing on the strippers just for you, Amanda! :bow:http://youtu.be/rjcWTIS-bGU*


----------



## Twilley (Oct 1, 2014)

Perpetually here. I haven't even gone on a date in months.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 7, 2014)

Not really looking atm... I'm more apt to chat with strangers about nothing.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 16, 2014)

The universe has a sense of humor. I say: "I am taking a break from dating." So change my phone number, I spoil myself and my son. Then all of a sudden, I get a knock on my door from a cute guy that asked me a question that changed my current situation. It's scary. But I am taking a chance and trying it out. If I get lost, I know the way home. It's here in our comfort zone with Hawaiian pizza and good friends. I love you all.:kiss2:


----------



## mimosa (Oct 16, 2014)

*Aw crap! I'm stepping out of my comfort zone, people! I'm scared! It's easier to remain single. But my vibrator doesn't kiss as good as this guy. LOL*


----------



## Gingembre (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm out! Found myself a lovely.....lady. She's a gem.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 16, 2014)

Gingembre said:


> I'm out! Found myself a lovely.....lady. She's a gem.



Congrats! Love is what it's all about. I wish you much happiness.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 17, 2014)

The universe is teaching me a very Charlie Brown-like lesson in abstinence.

So yeah, I'm single. But I do have a few friends who could be something more. Unfortunately I get the heavily implied feeling they're not attracted to me and I don't want to go through *that* mess again. I want to be with someone who wants to be with me physically, mentally, spiritually.

Unfortunately, most of my experiences have been people checking boxes off a list to see if I make the cut or not. Like they perform a relationship audit in lieu of an actual connection. Them's the breaks when you live in Utah.


----------



## firefly (Oct 17, 2014)

So happy for you, Gingembre and Mimosa! Please spread some of those "falling-in-love"-virus to all us singles here


----------



## archivaltype (Oct 17, 2014)

I'm pretty sure I'm back here... I'm on the I take relationships too seriously (apparently) train  I have never understood why people want to go go go and when I'm finally ready to go go go it's all nah this is too fast and I'm just wait wut?


----------



## mimosa (Oct 17, 2014)

firefly said:


> So happy for you, Gingembre and Mimosa! Please spread some of those "falling-in-love"-virus to all us singles here


*Thanks! But I am still trying to figure it out. *



archivaltype said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm back here... I'm on the I take relationships too seriously (apparently) train  I have never understood why people want to go go go and when I'm finally ready to go go go it's all nah this is too fast and I'm just wait wut?



*I can totally relate to what you're saying. *hug**


----------



## balletguy (Oct 17, 2014)

Well there always is beer....


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 19, 2014)

mimosa said:


> *Bringing on the strippers just for you, Amanda! :bow:http://youtu.be/rjcWTIS-bGU*



umm I love you Mimi but you can have the strippers sooo not my cup of tea 



Twilley said:


> Perpetually here. I haven't even gone on a date in months.




awww Hot Nerdy boys are the new sexy the drought will break soon I hope



Fuzzy said:


> Not really looking atm... I'm more apt to chat with strangers about nothing.



hahhaha yep me too  I have decided I think I am going to be terminally single it certainly seems that way atm



mimosa said:


> The universe has a sense of humor. I say: "I am taking a break from dating." So change my phone number, I spoil myself and my son. Then all of a sudden, I get a knock on my door from a cute guy that asked me a question that changed my current situation. It's scary. But I am taking a chance and trying it out. If I get lost, I know the way home. It's here in our comfort zone with Hawaiian pizza and good friends. I love you all.:kiss2:



hahaha Mimi don't be scared just go with the flow and see where it leads you



Gingembre said:


> I'm out! Found myself a lovely.....lady. She's a gem.



Congrats!!!! I so hope you will be very happy together.



Well in Honor of Me turning the big 40 on Thursday just Past I think we need to crank up the slushy machine (add in some vodka)

and get the party raging in here for all us singletons


----------



## mimosa (Oct 19, 2014)

I broke up with him this evening. The idea of being his girlfriend was lovely for 24 hours. So I said "YES" on a whim. (His ultra sexiness made me do it. You would have said yes too. LOL!:doh: ) But I realized it was a mistake the next night. I actually feel peaceful and light right now. I know I made the right choice.


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry it didn't work out, but at the same time it seems like you made the good (but still hard) choice. Even still, sorry.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 21, 2014)

GhostEater said:


> Sorry it didn't work out, but at the same time it seems like you made the good (but still hard) choice. Even still, sorry.


*
Thank you, Ghost. It was going to be harder to stay than to leave. I am still feeling peaceful about my choice. I am a believer that when you let something go, God/the universe has someone/something a lot better. So I remain thankful. Blessings to you. *


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 21, 2014)

I had three really good dates, but she has some other priorities right now. So we are good friends, but my other foot is back in the single category. No big deal.


----------



## mimosa (Oct 22, 2014)

Jon Blaze said:


> I had three really good dates, but she has some other priorities right now. So we are good friends, but my other foot is back in the single category. No big deal.



*Welcome back, Stud. :batting:*


----------



## spiritangel (Oct 23, 2014)

mimosa said:


> I broke up with him this evening. The idea of being his girlfriend was lovely for 24 hours. So I said "YES" on a whim. (His ultra sexiness made me do it. You would have said yes too. LOL!:doh: ) But I realized it was a mistake the next night. I actually feel peaceful and light right now. I know I made the right choice.




hmmm I am wondering if your a lot scared and sexy damn it I could do with a sexy man  you have all the luck gorgeous am sure you are enjoying your freedom far to much to part with it atm



Jon Blaze said:


> I had three really good dates, but she has some other priorities right now. So we are good friends, but my other foot is back in the single category. No big deal.



Hugs well at least you know it is not you  and I agree with Mimi you need to post more pics and show off your sexy self 


Hang on where are all the cocktails and all the food come on peoples it is a party!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 27, 2014)

still single and ready to mingle


----------



## ATrueFA (Nov 27, 2014)

Still single here, in fact its been 10 years since I've even been on a date and getting tired of being alone... Spending yet another Thanksgiving alone doesn't help much either.


----------



## cooljoeyd (Nov 28, 2014)

single, in Michigan


----------

